

Tell HN: Front-end Wingman (or woman) Hacker Wanted for side projects - marcamillion

I am a Rails dev that has a few side-projects ("for funzies") that I would like to build.<p>I run 5KMVP.com and build projects for clients. But I have a few things I would like to roll out (specifically products that some of the HN crowd may like).<p>I would rather release a semi-polished, simple MVP than a hacked up looking prototype.<p>So, if you are interested in being my Robin, please feel free to leave a link to your portfolio and contact info. You must be able to produce designs with similar sensibilities to these: https://sprint.ly/ &#38; https://simple.com/<p>Ideally, I would like for you to just give me the HTML, CSS &#38; jQuery, then I will take care of the rest.<p>Familiarity with (or willingness to learn) Git &#38; Github are major pluses.<p>Honest communication is a must - I don't require a specific time-availability, but if you tell me you can do it by X date, I expect at least the courtesy of a heads-up that you are running behind by X days. But I do expect eventual delivery.<p>These side-projects won't be paid, they will be attribution only (a nice way to build up your portfolio). If we work well together, and the project takes on legs, then we can figure out a way for us to work on it together (for longer), if you are interested, that makes sense for both of us.<p>I know it sounds like a lot of strings, for no compensation, but I have had my share of people interested in working on a project and not being realistic about their time management and project delivery capabilities.<p>I am reasonable and upfront, so I expect you to be the same.<p>Thanks.
======
saharj
Hi,

I am a junior front end developer who is trying to pickup rails and I'm
interested in working with you. I don't mind working for free if I learn while
working.

I know Git and Github. I also worked with Heroku (here is my rails project:
<http://qasite.herokuapp.com/>). I'm confident that I know CSS, jQuery and
HTML.

Please find my contact informations in my website:

saharjafari.com

~~~
marcamillion
Hi Sahar, I am looking for a different style of design.

I really need someone that is a designer first, that can also produce HTML,
CSS & jQuery....as opposed to the other way around.

------
woah
Not going to work for free unless the code is open source

